# Google Apps Reinstall Cm7



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

I installed Gapps and selected the features and apps I wanted. Unfortunately I didn't check voice and now I can't use voice controlled apps. When I boot into CWR I install the Gapps zip but when I boot up my phone nothing happens. How can I reinstall Gapps?


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

SimoX said:


> I installed Gapps and selected the features and apps I wanted. Unfortunately I didn't check voice and now I can't use voice controlled apps. When I boot into CWR I install the Gapps zip but when I boot up my phone nothing happens. How can I reinstall Gapps?


Can't you just install it from the market? It's called google voice search.


----------



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

No I don't think so. In the list in GApps I swear there was voice search and just voice.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

SimoX said:


> No I don't think so. In the list in GApps I swear there was voice search and just voice.


Google voice is the app for texting and gives you another phone number.

Voice search is the voice recognition stuff.

Both should be in the market


----------



## SimoX (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks I'll DL after I under volt. Will this help fix the no voice input error in iris?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Had same problem. Just go to market and get Google voice search.


----------

